# Dewalt HandTools



## Kenika59 (May 1, 2011)

I am just starting out & have a Dewalt Corded Circular Saw & a Dewalt Plung Router. 
I would like to get many more Hand Tools & would like to know if I should stick with all Dewalt Products. I am looking at an 18v Drill, Reciprocating Saw, Hammerdrill, Impact Driver & Jig Saw. 
Is 18v enough should I go with the Nano Batteries. Are the Nano Batteries the best ones out now. 
Are cordless tools ok or should I get corded. 
The shop I would like to start is just for me as a hobby to do household projects cabinets, bookcases, desks & finish our basement including a high end Media Room. 
Any thoughts and or suggestions, I appreciate any help you can offer, thanks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Doing hobby projects you should be OK with that brand tools and many pros use that brand also. I wouldn't go with tools any cheaper though but that is just IMHO.


----------



## nickr (Jul 3, 2011)

I think its like anything else, you find something that works and you like and stick with it. I have used cordless milwaukee tools for a long time but when they started making them in china I stopped buying them. 
I just bought a DeWalt D26456 palm sander and it is a very good performing sander compared to others I have used.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Around the house the DeWalt 18XRP stuff will last approximately 3-5 years then the batteries take a dump. For hammer drilling I wouldn't buy anything not SDS+ and it should be corded. Bosch makes nice entry level hammer drills. For the type of work you will be doing any well known name brand will work just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have several DeWalt 18volt drills and have been very happy with all of them. I also have many corded DeWalt tools and have never had a complaint.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Brand loyalty can only go so far.......and I tend to favor having certain matching lables.I think folks get in trouble when its....."Yellow or nothing"...."Blue/Green is our only colour".There are some generalities,but not every tool co has the best in every category.We have a bunch of yellows(DeWalt)around here,but you'll have to pry the PC(porter cable)sanding equip from my cold.....

And hearing how long XYZ's have lasted in their shop has to be taken with caution......yes,it can be valuble info.But each individual has different levels of performance requirements.....duh.We may be extrememly aggressive "sander guy's" here and rarely use a drill motor.....or vs-vs.What one guy constitutes as tool/equip abuse may be SOP for the next guy,who has eguip writeoffs and is on a tightrope WRT time constraints.Just sayinBW


PS...Yellow's are decent enough.Only thing I've seen is they don't like airbourne "harshness".......no,not talkin about tossin them off a scaffold......concrete dust,abrasive sanding dust,ect.It must be their bearing shielding or sumthin is lacking just a little?


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

ive had dewalt, bosch and makita and they all were good tools. ryobi is good for what they get for them. i see a lot of people using them but dont think they last as long as the other brands. the craftsman cordless is made by ryobi now.


----------

